# Piebald and Brothers



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Couple pictures I thought you might enjoy. The Piebald is from Lakewood and the twin bucks are from Medina. I watched these brothers in my backyard from the time they were wearing spots until they were wearing antlers. Have not seen them this year and figure they have gone their separate ways.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The 1st pic looks more like a sheep but very interesting, where was this taken? The second photo makes me think they may be gay. Always enjoy your posts.


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

That piebald is crazy looking.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

a1deerhunter said:


> That piebald is crazy looking.


Looks like somebody was messing around with an Alpaca


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I had the opportunity to video a piebald deer out towards westlake. Posted it on Youtube, the link is below. I will ask the same question i asked when i posted the clip - you're sitting in your stand, and a piebald deer comes into shooting range.......WOULD YOU??!! 

http://youtu.be/JhZYToCBPXI


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Most definitely !!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

a1deerhunter said:


> That piebald is crazy looking.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think the white coat against the snow makes it look "stubby" but it does look well fed.]
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> ...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckBlocker said:


> I had the opportunity to video a piebald deer out towards westlake. Posted it on Youtube, the link is below. I will ask the same question i asked when i posted the clip - you're sitting in your stand, and a piebald deer comes into shooting range.......WOULD YOU??!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/JhZYToCBPXI
> 
> ...



I know the answer for me for sure. I had multiple opportunities at a piebald 6 point during gun season a few years ago. Josh also had him well within gun range also that week. We both elected to let him walk. 

We have never seen him since, I'm guessing he walked in front of Archery Patriot, or at least a hunter that shares his views


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

BuckBlocker said:


> I had the opportunity to video a piebald deer out towards westlake. Posted it on Youtube, the link is below. I will ask the same question i asked when i posted the clip - you're sitting in your stand, and a piebald deer comes into shooting range.......WOULD YOU??!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/JhZYToCBPXI
> 
> ...


A piebald deer occurs as the result of a genetic defect in the deer. Wildlife biologists would advise that the deer be culled from the heard to stop the passing of this defect to others in the heard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

I think piebald deer are pretty cool actually. I never saw one until a few years ago when I saw one doe fawn with a normal button buck and normal mother. Since then I have been seeing them more frequently and I like it...I don't consider it a defect. I would shoot a nice a piebald doe or a big piebald buck if the chance presented its self. I passed on a small buck a couple seasons ago...it was so amazing looking...it almost looked like and African antelope but he was still just a small buck...so he walked on. 

I nice piebald skin would be very nice to have! Maybe sometime......


----------

